
Sono, a noise cancelation and isolation device that sticks on your window  - wglb
http://www.extremetech.com/extreme/170649-sono-a-noise-cancelation-and-isolation-device-that-sticks-on-your-window
======
tmikaeld
Too bad it is physically impossible to create a working device that works like
in the video.

